# Caps Lock must die!



## trigger (Jul 4, 2008)

Are you also in habit of hitting Cap Locks while trying Tab or Shift and then banging your head. Now it's time to kill that futile key from your keyboard and ask it to do more utile job which would be far better than just locking capitalization. Who needs this lock, anyway?

If you also feel the same, then try this... to remap the Caps Lock key to another key (Ctrl, Alt, Shift, Tab, Escape) in Windows.

*My preference: Shfit*

Source: *www.vishalgupta.co.cc/2008/07/caps-lock-must-die.html


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2008)

Why not use Windows' inbuilt ToggleKeys feature instead?? That will alert u wid a beep evrytym CAPS/NUMLOCK/SCRLOCK keys r pressed!


----------



## trigger (Jul 4, 2008)

what if,  you want to type 'A' - would you like to hear a beep or to see 'A' on the screen? 

the crux is many of us don't use this key, and when they do, they end up typing hEY I PRESSED CAPS! (this is what I feel)


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 4, 2008)

vishalgupta said:


> the crux is many of us don't use this key, and when they do, they end up typing hEY I PRESSED CAPS! (this is what I feel)



That's what I'm trying to say! The Toggle Keys function will alert the user if he has accidentally pressed CAPS LOCK!! That way, he won't end up typing "hEY I PRESSED CAPS"


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

I LOVE CAPS LOCK


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

Heil Capslock !


----------



## goobimama (Jul 4, 2008)

Apple has done something amazing about this. Their new desktop keyboard as well as the notebooks intelligently trigger the CapsLock. So when you accidentally hit it, the Caps will not get activated. And it works as advertised.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 5, 2008)

I don’t see how anyone could type beyond a single letter accidentally with Caps Lock turned on. I certainly never do. You’re typing in small letters and if a capital letter suddenly and unintentionally appears somewhere, you _know_ that Caps Lock is turned on. Why not just turn it off, delete the letter you erroneously typed and move on with your life? Similarly, if your eyes are on the keyboard while you type, I think you’ll notice when you hand wanders onto the Caps Lock key.

Furthermore, Apple’s keyboards (both of the desktop variety and the ones built into notebooks) have a neat little feature that prevents the Caps Lock key from being accidentally turned on. It does not turn on when you mean to press another key and hit it by mistake, so it only turns on when you hit it deliberately. Neat, huh? 8)


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Apple has done something amazing about this. Their new desktop keyboard as well as the notebooks intelligently trigger the CapsLock. So when you accidentally hit it, the Caps will not get activated. And it works as advertised.



 I don't knew that.
Great apple...


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 5, 2008)

I want Caps Lock to be moved near the scroll lock button!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 5, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> I want Caps Lock to be moved near the scroll lock button!



If this happen then it will be great, but some games involve using of Cap Lock button, what to do then ???


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^you shout in games ??? lolz


----------



## nish_higher (Jul 5, 2008)

a good tool.i always wish to have a kb without caps key


----------



## New (Jul 5, 2008)

Here is the geeky way to disable Caps key

   1. Click Start->Run and the type regedit and then press enter
   2. Navigate to:
      HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Keyboard Layout
   3. Add a new string value and name it: Scancode Map
   4. Add the following data to the Scancode Map:
      00000000 00000000 02000000 00003A00 00000000
   5. You have to reboot your computer for the changes to take effect.


To re-enable the caps lock key just remove the Scancode Map and give your computer a reboot.


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 6, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^you shout in games ??? lolz



capslock is default for run toggle.


----------



## chesss (Jul 6, 2008)

Whats So Wrong With Capslock Ppl?
Low Iq'ed Incapable Of Deciding When A Person Is Shouting Or Not


----------



## trigger (Jul 6, 2008)

New said:


> Here is the geeky way to disable Caps key
> ... computer a reboot.


one & the same thing.. Just have a look at the reg file, you'll find the same entries.

Did you just paste the content of this reg file provided above?


----------



## New (Jul 6, 2008)

Your preference was shift, while mine was caps


----------

